# How is Pentium 4 3.2GHZ with HT diffrent & faster than Core 2 Duo and Pentium D.



## I Do Not Have A Username. (Nov 19, 2006)

I am new to this computer stuff. I hope someone will explain this to me.

How is Pentium 4 3.2GHZ with HT diffrent and or faster than than Pentium D and Core 2 Duo. 
*
Query 1.*

Lets take an example,

I mean Pentium 4 with HT is 3.2GHZ and Core 2 Duo is 1.86GHZ.

    And in general 3.2GHZ is considered faster than 1.86GHZ ,right.

    I know Core 2 Duo is for  [SIZE=-1]multitasking but, [/SIZE]wasn't the whole purpose of HT [SIZE=-1]technology[/SIZE] introduced for [SIZE=-1]multitasking[/SIZE]. 

    I know Core 2 Duo has two cores, so is it 1.86GHZ for each core. If it is, then it changes everything.​*
Query 2.*

How different is Core 2 Duo from Pentium D. They are both dual core. 

Just saying they are both based on two different architectures and technologies don't mean anything.

Pentium D is dual core. That is fine....

In Core 2 Duo "_Core 2_" means dual core but what does "_Duo_" mean.​
*Query 3.*

Are Pentium D and Core 2 Duo both 64 bit processors.

_*Enlighten me.*_​


----------



## shyamno (Nov 19, 2006)

Can anyone explains this......

I am also in the sserach of its answer...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

Here, this article should give you some sense on Advs/Disadvs of multi core computing.

Its Core 2 Duo cause its the 2nd type of dual core releases and the duo decides the amount of cores the processor has.

"Abbreviations quickly develop in all facets of language. In the case of Pentium processors, standard abbreviations include P1 (Pentium), P2 (Pentium II), P3(Pentium III),P3-M(Pentium III-Mobile), P4, PM, P4-M, and so on.

With the release of the new Core 2 processor, the abbreviation C2 is often used, as well as C2D to distinguish the Core 2 Duo from future Core 2 Quad and Core 2 Solo processors." - Wikipedia [EN]

Yes, Pentium D and C2D both are 64-Bit enabled [EMT64 is now a standard]


----------



## samrulez (Nov 19, 2006)

> I mean Pentium 4 with HT is 3.2GHZ and Core 2 Duo is 1.86GHZ.
> 
> And in general 3.2GHZ is considered faster than 1.86GHZ ,right.



No. The speed is not the only factor the whole architecture also matters....(just  google a bit to find out more) 
Moreover the C2Ds are 65nm chips..






> I know Core 2 Duo is for multitasking but, wasn't the whole purpose of HT technology introduced for multitasking.



The C2D rule at *everything* from multitasking to gaming...





> How different is Core 2 Duo from Pentium D. They are both dual core.



The whole architecture   is much superior...no comparison!





> Just saying they are both based on two different architectures and technologies don't mean anything.


Google a bit dood..you'll find the diff.. 





> Pentium D is dual core. That is fine....


Nop! The Pentium D isn't a *Dual Core* They are Double Core.../...the 2 core cannot communicate with each other  directly....everything has to be via the FSB   ....And the 8xx series don't have new core...they say "Smithfield" but its actually just 2 Prescotts glued together.. 






> Are Pentium D and Core 2 Duo both 64 bit processors.



Every processor built on the LGA s775 should be EM 64.......i.e including the celeron...


----------



## coolvb_27 (Nov 21, 2006)

*



Query 1.

Lets take an example,


I mean Pentium 4 with HT is 3.2GHZ and Core 2 Duo is 1.86GHZ.

And in general 3.2GHZ is considered faster than 1.86GHZ ,right.

I know Core 2 Duo is for [SIZE=-1]multitasking but, [/SIZE]wasn't the whole purpose of HT [SIZE=-1]technology[/SIZE] introduced for [SIZE=-1]multitasking[/SIZE]. 

I know Core 2 Duo has two cores, so is it 1.86GHZ for each core. If it is, then it changes everything.​

Click to expand...



You are still riding on the older wave where speed in Clock used to be everything.*
Things have changed in processor micorarchitecture and it all boils down to 1 important fact --> Instructions/clock.

Sure with higher clook speeds, you can execute more instructions and thereby attain better performance, but by cleverly designed and optimizing CPU microarchitecture, you can get more Instructions/clock at lesser clock speed.
So one can imaging the significant amount of U-arch change in Core 2 Duo to get more instructions/clock done even at 1.83Ghz.

*That's why AMD moved to PR ratings for theri processor as it was seen that a lesser clcoked AMD CPU was performing faster than higher clocked Intel CPU. Intel realized it alter on and had to switch to confusing Model number scheme.*

*HT was a quick tweak in U-arch to achieve  better performance in multi-tasking scenarios. This didn;t require major u-arch change for Intel.

**Going forward, the clock speed enhancements will be slow  and limited( due to physical limitations) and more of micro-architectural tweakings will be seen.*

*Pentium 4 ( Netburst u-arch was designed keeping in mind that the u-arch allow transition to very high frequencies soon. Back in 2001, at launch it was touted that it will reach 10Ghz in next five years. Howver with Core 2 Duo, the inclination is towards increasing CPU Cores in every new CPU generation.*

<B>So one can imaging the significant amount of U-arch change in Core 2 Duo to get more instructions/clock.

Coming to fabrication technology, the 65nm allows more transistors to be packed in a given die size(allowing more complex logic to be implemented) and reduces the power consumption.




> *
> Query 2.*
> 
> 
> ...


</B>

Some of the stuff is answered above.

"Core" is name of U-architecture jsut like older Netburst.
"2" signifies second generation. You must be wondering which is first version then. 
The first version appeared in Mobile CPUs (codenamed Yonah) and is not for Desktop CPUs.

"Duo" signifies Dual core ( Solo --> Single core, Quad --> Quad core)

*



Query 3.


Are Pentium D and Core 2 Duo both 64 bit processors.


Enlighten me.​

Click to expand...



Yes. They are. Intel introduced EM64T to support 64 bit computing. But again, a big caveat. The true capacity is these 64 bit processor is not utilzed in 32 bit Win XP. ( which i guess, every normal guy uses.) You need 64bit edition of Win XP to utilize this capability. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP_Professional_x64_Edition
*


----------



## I Do Not Have A Username. (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, that explains a lot.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 21, 2006)

read nov. digit u 'll understand evrything.

look at digit labs' tests. see the performance of all n then u ll agree that C2D r millenia ahead of P-4


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 21, 2006)

Every processor built on the LGA s775 should be EM 64.......i.e including the celeron...[/quote]

mine is not, its p4 2.8gzht, bought jan 2005, d915gavl board, it does not support em64t


----------



## Ishan (Nov 22, 2006)

some one told me  b4 few days that ...AMD makes Dual Cores...while Intel makes Core 2 Duo
..the things are same and names are different...So this is wrong.
Thanks for explaining.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Nov 22, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Nop! The Pentium D isn't a *Dual Core* They are Double Core.../...the 2 core cannot communicate with each other  directly....everything has to be via the FSB   ....And the 8xx series don't have new core...they say "Smithfield" but its actually just 2 Prescotts glued together..
> 
> Can u please explain how this makes a difference,is it that the FSB being slower does not allow as high communication rates unlike doing it directly.How do cores directly communicate with each other?
> Query 2
> ...


----------



## samrulez (Nov 22, 2006)

> Can u please explain how this makes a difference,is it that the FSB being slower does not allow as high communication rates unlike doing it directly.How do cores directly communicate with each other?



Yea....in dual core processors the two cores can communicate directly....so it much faster





> What is the difference between dual core and dual processor,is it that dual processor setups do not have two heat sinks and fans.



no..no...Dual cores and Pentium D or double cores both are on a same chip...so just one HSF...





> How can one make dual processor setup?which is beter dual core or dual proceesor of the same capacity.My older pc(p3) had a motherbord that supported two processor sockets socket 370 and slot 1 procesor slots.If i install one processor in each will the motherboard recognize it as a dual processor setup.



Then it'll be 2 processor setup not a dual core.....check you mobo manual for info on which processor to mount..


----------



## aneesh kalra (Nov 22, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Yea....in dual core processors the two cores can communicate directly....so it much faster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I am asking that would my mobo recognize it as a dual processor setup.Socket 370 and slot 1 can basically accomondate a FCPGA p3 @667mhz max
and and a p3 @733mhz.What i am asking is that can  I get both of them to run so that i can get the advantages of a dual processor setup.As far as i know any processor consists of two components the processor chip and the
heat sink and fan.So then what is a core?


----------



## samrulez (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmm....well I don't know about your mobo or the older P3 architecture.....but in general  in mobos like Tyan...etc....you have to put 2 alike processors...which will obviously be of the same socket..


----------

